# ميتالورجيا المساحيق



## زين سوريا (10 فبراير 2010)

أحتاج كتاب ميتالورجيا مساحيق يكون بلغة عربي و لكم جزيل الشكر أنتم و القائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا ربنا ينفعك بعلمك ويزيدك علما


----------

